# Hilfe LOGO Analog/Digitalverarbeitung



## Lumpi737 (5 September 2007)

Hallo und Danke fürs Lesen. Ich bin mit Logo bisher noch nicht so vertraut.
EInige projekte gehabt in der Ausbildung und solange alles digital blieb
alles kein Problem:

Wie würdet ihr folgendes lösen ?:

Wir haben Zwei analogwerte. Ein Sollwert und ein ist wert (Sollwert
wird über ein verstellbares Poti gegeben)

Nun die Bedingung: Wenn Eingang I1 UND Eingang I2 an sind,
soll die Logo die beiden Analogwerte vergleichen und bei einer
Abweichung den Sollwert an die Analogausgabebaugruppe geben
und einen digitalen ausgang ansteuern ( n Lämpchen)


Die Abweichung hab ich schon festgestellt (Analogkomparator).
Wird eine Differenz festgestellt bekomme ich ein digitales 1 signal...

Aber wie bekomme ich es hin das dieses digitale Signal
einer Analogbaugruppe sagt, dass sie einen Analogen eingang
(Sollwert) an die analoge Ausgabebaugruppe weitergeben soll ??
Der Analogmultiplexer ist ja nur statisch, Da kann ich nur einen 
festen wert eingeben der dann rausgeschickt wird. :-((

Ich nutze Logo!Soft Comfort V5.0


----------



## knabi (5 September 2007)

Ich fürchte mal, mit dieser Aufgabe ist die (ohnehin recht schwache) Analogwertverarbeitung des LOGO! überfordert.
Es funktioniert aber über einen Umweg, wenn Du einen Relaisausgang der LOGO! zur Hilfe nimmst: 
- reiche das Analogsignal vom Eingang an den Ausgang weiter
- schalte einen Relaisausgang der LOGO! hinter den Analogausgang. Den Relaisausgang steuerst Du mit dem Ausgangssignal des Komparators. 
Somit wird das analoge Ausgangssignal "freigeschaltet", wenn der Komparator eine Abweichung feststellt. Da der Analogausgang sowieso nur 0-10V kann, ist das kein Problem.

Diese Lösung ist natürlich nicht gerade umwerfend, leider gibt es aber keine Möglichkeit, beispielsweise einen Analogverstärker im Programm freizugeben oder zu sperren - das wäre die vernünftige Variante...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ge-nka (5 September 2007)

Sollwert ->Analogverstärker
  in einem Analog MUX verweisen auf diesen Analogverstärker,
Analog MUX->AQ.


----------



## Lumpi737 (5 September 2007)

*JAaa*

das hat geklappt mit dem Analogverstärker und dem MUX. DANKE !


----------



## Bikebike (24 September 2007)

Hi. Habe mal ne Frage zur Analogwertverarbeitung. Und zwar möchte ich 0.....20mA verarbeiten (bei 24V), da die Logo aber nur 0.....10V verarbeiten kann benötige ich einen Spannungsteiler. Wie dimensioniere ich den? Danke


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2007)

Spannunsteiler wäre der falsche Weg, Du brauchst eine Bürde, sprich einen Widerstand an dem dann die Spannung abfällt die Du messen kannst. Datenblatt der 20mA Quelle besorgen, je höher der Widerstand werden darf desto mehr Spannung hast Du zum Auswerten und um so besser werden Deine Anzahl Bits des AD-Wandlers ausgenützt. Ideal für die Auflösung wäre es wenn die Quelle 10 Volt bei 20mA erreicht, also Bürdenwiderstand R=U/I:
10 Volt / 0,02A -> 500 Ohm. Kann die Quelle nur niederohmiger dann bekommst Du halt entsprechend weniger Spannung zusammen.


----------



## ge-nka (25 September 2007)

Um 4-20mA auszuwerten brauchst du eine Erweiterung fü LOGO,
LOGO! AM2 -------------  0-10 V / 0-20mA / 4-20mA.
Wenn du es an I7,I8 versuchst musst du bedenken ,das 0-10V Eingänge
für 5Kohm impedanz ausgelegt sind, 0-20 mA Sensoren  500 ohm Impedanz
haben --> 10x Strom an 0-10V Eingängen .
Im schlimsten Fall gehen die irgendwann kapput,erst zeigen die aber "schwimmende werte".


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 September 2007)

hallo,
oder nimm messumformer, gibt es bei ebay für 10-15€ das stück, wandeln dir dann 0-20ma in 0-10v um.


----------



## knabi (26 September 2007)

ge-nka schrieb:


> Um 4-20mA auszuwerten brauchst du eine Erweiterung fü LOGO,
> LOGO! AM2 ------------- 0-10 V / 0-20mA / 4-20mA.
> Wenn du es an I7,I8 versuchst musst du bedenken ,das 0-10V Eingänge
> für 5Kohm impedanz ausgelegt sind, 0-20 mA Sensoren 500 ohm Impedanz
> ...


   

Wo soll es da ein Problem geben? Das eingeprägte Stromsignal wird über eine Bürde (500 Ohm) gegen Masse abgeführt, die über den Widerstand abfallende Spannung dem Eingang I7 oder I8 zugeführt - fertig!
Wieso sollten Spannungseingänge den 10fachen Strom aufnehmen?

Gruß

Holger


----------

